# Katrin Huß beendet TV - Karierre



## kayhoenig (15 Juli 2016)

Mehr als 18 Jahre lang war sie für den MDR am Nachmittag im Einsatz, nun will Moderatorin Katrin Huß Zeit für sich finden. Sie begründete ihren überraschenden Rückzug auf Facebook mit sehr persönlichen Worten.

Seit 18 Jahren ist Katrin Huß für das MDR Fernsehen tätig. Nun hat die beliebte Moderatorin überraschend angekündigt, künftig nicht mehr für die Sendung "MDR um 4" vor der Kamera zu stehen. Auf ihrer Facebook-Seite fand Huß sehr persönliche Worte, um ihre Entscheidung zu erklären. "Irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem ich gemerkt habe, dass ich vergessen hatte, meine eigene Lebensgeschichte zu schreiben. Ich habe keine Kinder, keine eigene Familie, wenig Zeit für Freunde und noch weniger Zeit für die Liebe. Auch ein Hamsterrad sieht von innen aus wie eine Karriereleiter und oft merkt man zu spät, dass man auf der Stelle tritt", so Huß.

Und weiter: "Deswegen und aus vielen anderen Gründen auch, habe ich, vermutlich völlig überstürzt, aber das weiß man ja erst hinterher, meine über alles geliebte Sendung 'MDR um vier' verlassen. Vielleicht brauche ich einfach dringend eine Pause, um wieder genau zu wissen: Wer bin ich? Wohin geh ich? Mit wem?" MDR-Programmdirektor Wolf-Dieter Jacobi bedauerte die Entscheidung, äußerte gleichzeitig aber Verständnis. "Katrin Huß ist eines unserer beliebtesten Fernsehgesichter. Wir möchten ihr unseren Respekt und Dank aussprechen für viele Jahre erfolgreicher Zusammenarbeit. Wir wünschen ihr alles Gute."

Eine Nachfolgerin für Katrin Huß soll es bei "MDR um 4" erst mal nicht geben. Stattdessen ist geplant, dass die langjährigen Moderatoren Anja Koebel und Peter Imhof weiter im Wechsel durch die Sendung führen werden.


----------



## Knödelschubser (16 Juli 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht viel, aber eins ist sicher. Katrin hat das Kackfernsehen eine sehr lange Zeit erträglicher gemacht, auch optisch. Danke dafür und die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft!


----------



## comatron (16 Juli 2016)

Ihre Entscheidung ist natürlich zu respektieren. Allerdings dürfte die Sendung wohl kaum der Grund für ihre Lebensunzufriedenheit sein. Millionen Leute müssen ihr Leben unter schwierigeren Bedingungen organisieren.


----------



## Rammsteiner (17 Juli 2016)

Sehr sehr schade !!!!

Aber Respekt und Hut ab für diese Entscheidung !

:thx: für die Info


----------



## willis (17 Juli 2016)

Rammsteiner schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schade !!!!
> 
> Aber Respekt und Hut ab für diese Entscheidung !
> 
> :thx: für die Info



Damit ist alles gesagt :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Juli 2016)

Mit Ende 40 einen sicheren Job zu kündigen ist mutig. Oder verrückt! Oder es ist die "berühmte Krise", die viele Frauen in ihrem Alter haben. 
Vielleicht hat sie auch einen alten reichen Knacker als "Lebensversicherung" gefunden. 

Man weiß es nicht aber ich wünsche ihr viel Glück.


----------



## martinstegner2010 (18 Juli 2016)

Neeeeeeeeein ! :-(


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Juli 2016)

martinstegner2010 schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeein ! :-(



kein Wort zuviel!

Aber es ist bedauerlich jetzt jede 2. Woche den Schreihals und Dampfplauderer Imhof zu ertragen. Es ist schade und für die meisten von uns wahrscheinlich unverständlich, aber wir sollten und müssen ihre Entscheidung akzeptieren, auch wenn es schwerfällt.

:angry:


----------



## Jockel111 (19 Juli 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Mit Ende 40 einen sicheren Job zu kündigen ist mutig. Oder verrückt! Oder es ist die "berühmte Krise", die viele Frauen in ihrem Alter haben.
> Vielleicht hat sie auch einen alten reichen Knacker als "Lebensversicherung" gefunden.
> 
> Man weiß es nicht aber ich wünsche ihr viel Glück.



Ich glaub eher, sie muss raus, weil man Frischfleich will.


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe, Jungs ihr macht jetzt keine Dummheiten!


----------



## fredclever (27 Aug. 2016)

Respekt zu ihrer Entscheidung und alles Gute für ihre Zukunft


----------



## Chop Cup (31 Okt. 2016)

Sehr, sehr schade :-(


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Okt. 2016)

da werden die Aktien in den Keller schießen und die Ölpreise in die Höhe schnellen nach der
Nachricht.


----------

